# Have you ever seen this on a SB 9 before?



## DonMurray (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm breaking down my 9 benchtop and found this block of wood pressed into the bed casting. Anyone who has ever dropped things into to base legs will know why it is here but I have never seen one. It makes a well for oil to collect in and is really soaked through. Looks like oak. Is this going to be a problem for the casting?


----------



## SLK001 (Mar 29, 2019)

I see the wood, but there is no context - I can't really tell where it is.  Obviously put there by a previous owner to prevent swarf or tools dropping into a not-so-accessible place.  The only problem I can foresee, is rust forming around the perimeter edge as the wood absorbs moisture from the air.  The piece of wood is probably now saturated with oil, so the wood doesn't absorb any moisture anymore.  

It's probably one of those if-it-ain't-broke-don't-fix-it scenarios.


----------



## DonMurray (Mar 29, 2019)

Its in the lathe bed right below the tail piece. I found this under a pile of oily/greasy chips


----------



## ScrapMetal (Mar 29, 2019)

Personally, I wouldn't leave it there.  While it might have done/do no harm as of yet I can't believe it would be good for the lathe.  The thing that comes to my mind is how they used to shear stone in olden times, drive in a wooden wedge then soak it with water until it expands and causes the fissure to increase.

JMHO

-Ron


----------



## lordbeezer (Mar 30, 2019)

I wood(haha) remove it..


----------



## uncle harry (Mar 30, 2019)

ScrapMetal said:


> Personally, I wouldn't leave it there.  While it might have done/do no harm as of yet I can't believe it would be good for the lathe.  The thing that comes to my mind is how they used to shear stone in olden times, drive in a wooden wedge then soak it with water until it expands and causes the fissure to increase.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> -Ron



I would remove it. If swarf is still a concern you could replace it with a polyethylene plug (I'm thinking cutting board)


----------



## Choiliefan (Mar 30, 2019)

You are right, it's there to keep chips or small parts from falling in.
It's been there since day-one so clean it up and leave it in place.


----------



## Old Fixer (Sep 7, 2019)

I to have a SB 9  it has the same thing under the tail. I just left it there..


----------

